# Laundry Detergent



## rboutdoors (Feb 23, 2012)

We have been using Country Save, but to be honest I am not all that happy with it. Often my work clothes (grease, oils, and grime) come out smelling bad. I have tried adding oxygen bleach but it doesn't seem to help. 

What do you guys use?


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

I add vinegar to get rid of smells. About a cup for a full load, added at the beginning, works for me, though you might need more.

For smells, washing soda (_not_ baking soda) or borax, about a tablespoon, also added at the beginning, does a good job.

These are just additives, though; I actually make my own laundry detergent using borax, washing soda, and Fels Naptha, which works very well.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I've been adding Simple Green to greasy/oily loads for about 15 years. Cuts the grease, as well as eliminating the odor.
Works for us. 
About a cup in an old style top-loading, soaked if needs be, or a half cup in a front loader.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I either make my own with grated fel naptha, borax, washing soda, and a T of oxyclean or else use the generic $1 stuff from Dollar General in the big bottle (not small). If you use the DG stuff, add a quarter cup of borax to it too and some baking soda to help it work better.


----------

